# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Εργαλεία για έλεγχο και επισκευή τροφοδοτικών

## Ακρίτας

Έχω αρκετά τροφοδοτικά από PC (και άλλα) και ξεκίνησα έναν έλεγχο -  επισκευή - αναβάθμιση. Η πρώτη προσπάθεια ήταν θορυβώδης και κάπνιζε  λίγο. Για το λόγο αυτό είπα να οργανωθώ κάπως καλύτερα.

Το πρώτο εργαλείο είναι αποτρεπτικό της συμφοράς. Στην ουσία είναι μια  μπαλαντέζα που σε σειρά με την φάση έχει μια λάμπα πυράκτωσης. Η λάμπα  μπορεί να ξεκινάει από 40W για μικρά τροφοδοτικά και να καταλήγει στα  100W για τα συνηθισμένα τροφοδοτικά από PC. Σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει  σοβαρή βλάβη ή βραχυκύκλωμα αναλαμβάνει το φορτίο και σου δίνει χρόνο να  κλείσεις την παροχή της τάσης. Πρόσθεσα έναν διακόπτη και μια  ενδεικτική λυχνία. Όλα συναρμολογήθηκαν όμορφα σε ένα στεγανό πλαστικό  κουτί διακλάδωσης κατάλληλου μεγέθους.



Το δεύτερο εργλαλείο είναι ένα probe για εκφόρτιση ηλεκτρολυτικών  πυκνωτών (η συνήθεια να τους βραχυκυκλώνουμε με το κατσαβίδι είναι πολύ  ανθυγιεινή για τους ίδιους και κάπως αγχωτική για μας). Τα εξαρτήματα  έχουν συναρμολογηθεί σε μια στενή διάτρητη πλακέτα και μπήκαν σε ένα  κομμάτι από λάστιχο άρδευσης (αυτό είχα πρόχειρο). Ο σωλήνας σφραγίστηκε  με θερμοκόλλα στις δυο άκρες. Το εργαλείο δεν έχει πολικότητα και η  φωτεινότητα στα LED αρχίζει να πέφτει όταν η τάση φτάσει τα 2,7 V  περίπου. Η εκφόρτιση γίνεται πάνω σε δυο αντιστάσεις 1.8 Κ / 5 W σε σειρά. Οι δίοδοι είναι 1Ν4004. Τα 5 W των αντιστάσεων είναι αρκετά εφόσον δεν το παρακάνουμε  με συνεχόμενες εκφορτίσεις μεγάλων πυκνωτών.



Το τρίτο εργαλείο είναι ένα τεχνητό φορτίο για τροφοδοτικά PC.  Εξασφαλίζει ένα φορτίο 1 Α για τα 12 V και 0.5 Α για τα 5 V και για τα  3.3 V  (περίπου). Συνδέεται στο 20 πινο κοννέκτορ και έχει και τρια  λεντάκια, ένα για κάθε τάση, ως μια αρχική ένδειξη λειτουργίας.



Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες δείχνουν τα εργαλεία σε δράση, με ένα τροφοδοτικό από PC και ένα παλιό συμβατικό.

----------

arkoudiaris (21-03-16), 

GeorgeVita (21-03-16), 

jakektm (25-03-16), 

Nightkeeper (21-03-16), 

picdev (20-03-16), 

sakisr (21-03-16), 

SeAfasia (20-03-16), 

steliosb (21-03-16), 

street (21-03-16), 

tasos987 (21-03-16), 

tedsorvino (31-05-20)

----------


## SeAfasia

προτότυπη ιδέα και εφαρμογή... :Biggrin:

----------


## thomasdriver

Έξυπνα και χρήσιμα .....ειδικά το  probe  ....  :Thumbup1:

----------


## picdev

Πολύ ωραίο , φορτίο ήθελα να φτιαξω και εγώ αλλά να το κάνω με mosfet και βολτόμετρο

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Εγώ για τον έλεγχο των παλμοτροφοδοτικών έχω φτιάξει ένα μίνι ινβερτερ με ένα απλο γραμμικο μετασχημαστιστή 20W (οχι switching)  και ένα κύκλωμα με CD4047 που με 8 V  συνεχούς ρευματος (το εχω μόνιμα με 2Χ18650) στην είσοδο του κυκλώματος βγάζει 210V AC στο δευτερεύων του μετασχηματιστή. Για μορφή αν είναι ημιτονοειδες ή τετράγωνο μην με ρωτάτε δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω. Το θέμα ειναι οτι βαζω αυτο στην είσοδο των τροφοδοτικών μου κατά τους πειραματισμους (συνηθως αλλάζω μοσφετ, ελεγκτες και πειράζω τους διαιρέτες sense τάσης εξόδου) και οχι ρεύμα δικτυου και ελεγχω χωρις κίνδυνο την εξοδο τους. Αν βραχυκυκλώνει το ινβερτερ μου το καταλαβαίνω με τη μία και απο το σφυριγμα αλλα και απο τα αμπερ συνεχους που τραβάει το κύκλωμα με CD4047.
Σε ότι παλμοτροφοδοτικο εχω δώσει είσοδο απο το παραπάνω ινβερτερ όλα μου δουλεψαν, είτε αυτά ηταν υπολογιστή είτε μικροι φορτιστές του 5-10W.
To κύκλωμα ειναι αυτό

Αν θέλετε να φτιάξετε το παραπάνω κυκλωμα οποιοσδήποτε χαμηλης συχνοτητας μετασχηματιστής που έχει center tap εξοδο δευτερευοντος 9-15V AC (που  θα μετατραπεί σε πρωτευων σε λειτουργια ινβερτερ) σας  κάνει αλλά θα πρέπει να προσαρμόσετε την τάση εισόδου στο πρωτεύων ή και τις συχνότητες για να πάτε κοντα στα 220V εξοδο. Aν δεν εχετε IRF540 βαλτε IRFZ44 ή οτι ζευγάρι n-channel εχετε spare. Δεν ειναι απαιτητικο. Αν το κατασκευάσετε μην μετρήσετε με πολύμετρο την έξοδο αν δεν έχει βάλει το mov να σας κόβει πιθανά spikes γιατί θα κάψετε το πολύμετρο σας. Σας συμβουλέυω να έχετε και μονιμα ενα φορτίο στην εξοδο μια αντίσταση 47Κ σε σειρά με μια δίοδο 1n4007 και ενα κοκκινο λεντακι για να γνωριζετε και σιγουρα οτι εχετε εξοδο υψηλης τασης.
Το κόλπο με τη λάμπα το εφαρμόζω και εγω. Το είχα πρωτοδει στο κανάλι του αγαπητου τρελιάρη ηλεκτρονικου cooldudeclem στο youtybe

----------

Ακρίτας (21-03-16), 

picdev (25-03-16)

----------

